
FaceTime, iMessages hang in the balance after Apple loss to patent troll - doener
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/05/patent-troll-that-beat-apple-now-wants-judge-to-block-facetime-imessages/
======
celticninja
Patents seem to have changed from protecting and encouraging innovation to
become a tool to stifle it.

